# Transponder and Diagnostic Codes



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok, I'm an ole fart and can't quite figure things out anymore. I have been trying to figure out what Sat. and Transponder my locals are on (Toledo locals).
I also got the new software and ran the Diagnostic tests and got the code 43-481. I have been complaining about the biirps and had a tech come out to "fix the problem". Since the new software, I am still getting the biirps and blocking on every channel that I watch (not just locals). Could someone help with finding out the Sat and Transponder that my locals are on and where I might find the list of Diagnostic Codes??
Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm not sure about diagnostic codes, but this thread may help you with your Sat/TP question.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65321

You should also post your signal strengths.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

The details are in gct's documents, posted right here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155502


----------



## guffy1 (Apr 23, 2006)

Toledo HD Locals are on the 99 satt, transponder 16.


----------

